# What kind of container do you guys use to mix your salt?



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

What do you all use to mix your salt in? Ive been using 40-50gal rubbermaid containers and they keep springing leaks. Im considering getting one of these 50gal "brute" round trash cans made by rubbermaid. I dont want to keep having to replace these damn containers so im curious to know what your using to mix your salt in. I am looking to hold 40-50gal of water.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You want something to HOLD water or to mix with? Plastic containers are not made to hold that much weight for a long period of time. I'd get a 55g tank to hold.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Get a heavy duty trash can and mix with powerhead.


Im not mixing salt.







Im using it as a holding tank for r/o water (i need to rebuild the water before i add back into my tanks).

Heavy duty trash can, such as a rubbermaid brute?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You beat my edit.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> You beat my edit.


Its the same thing you salt guys do with your salt, only im using secham equallibrium to rebuild my water for freshwater fish use. Im not holding the water long term, only long enough for it to go theough the filter and @ 30minutes to do the mixing.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

50gal "brute" will do.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a 50gpd membrane. so figure i start the water and it takes @ 24hrs to fill it up. After its full, its usually in my tank within 1-2hours. There is no long term storage.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

A 100gpd membrane will solve your problem.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> A 100gpd membrane will solve your problem.


Id still need something to store the water in so i can heat the water and then rebuild it. Plus the 100gpd version if the r/o unit I have is $300.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have two 44g brutes for my system, i like them. one i have up on bricks with a hole in the bottom with a ball valve and that will dirrectly drop water in my sump.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

here's a pic of what I use for my mix station nothing hard real simple 20 dolar p head and a 10 dollar heater and a 20 gallon rubermaid.

Need a bigger one though


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

illnino said:


> i have two 44g brutes for my system, i like them. one i have up on bricks with a hole in the bottom with a ball valve and that will dirrectly drop water in my sump.


How high do you fill them w/o any problems?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

here's the pic

my bad guess I erased it bt it loks how it sound though, nnot sure hy yor springing leaks iive had that holding 20 l of water for about 3 months now


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

rubbermaid trash cans r fine.. i use 55g plastic water drums..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> A 100gpd membrane will solve your problem.


Id still need something to store the water in so i can heat the water and then rebuild it. Plus the 100gpd version if the r/o unit I have is $300.
[/quote]
I bought a 100gpd r/o 5 stage unit from Ebay for $100.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

How high do you fill them w/o any problems?
[/quote]

here's a pic but I usually have them filled all the way up almost where the holes are under the part whre you place your hands while your carrying it..

I need to fill it up more.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> How high do you fill them w/o any problems?


here's a pic but I usually have them filled all the way up almost where the holes are under the part whre you place your hands while your carrying it..

I need to fill it up more.
[/quote]

thanks for the reply, but i fill considerbly more water than that


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> How high do you fill them w/o any problems?


here's a pic but I usually have them filled all the way up almost where the holes are under the part whre you place your hands while your carrying it..

I need to fill it up more.
[/quote]
lol no prob man, I need to get a bigger one my self I was just trying to show you how simple you could be, compared to how complex all your post sounds, plus I just go buy my r/o water!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I use a large bucket


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

heres my setups for anyone eho cares.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

that's a simple little set up to that's a lot more efficent than mine huh?

can you just pour reg tap water in that, and it come out ro/di water.

that's what the hell I need


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Trillion said:


> that's a simple little set up to that's a lot more efficent than mine huh?
> 
> can you just pour reg tap water in that, and it come out ro/di water.
> 
> that's what the hell I need


the r/o unit it connected to the tap. when the bucket isnt full the r/o unit is turned on, once the float valve reaches a certain spot it kicks in and will shut the r/o unit off. The garbage can is where the r/o water is stored and heated then mixed with secham equalibrium before its added to my tanks.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> that's a simple little set up to that's a lot more efficent than mine huh?
> 
> can you just pour reg tap water in that, and it come out ro/di water.
> 
> that's what the hell I need


the r/o unit it connected to the tap. when the bucket isnt full the r/o unit is turned on, once the float valve reaches a certain spot it kicks in and will shut the r/o unit off. The garbage can is where the r/o water is stored and heated then mixed with secham equalibrium before its added to my tanks.
[/quote]









damn you are the r/o god.

wish I knew how to do that.Guess I have to buy my damn water.









lol.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Trillion said:


> that's a simple little set up to that's a lot more efficent than mine huh?
> 
> can you just pour reg tap water in that, and it come out ro/di water.
> 
> that's what the hell I need


the r/o unit it connected to the tap. when the bucket isnt full the r/o unit is turned on, once the float valve reaches a certain spot it kicks in and will shut the r/o unit off. The garbage can is where the r/o water is stored and heated then mixed with secham equalibrium before its added to my tanks.
[/quote]









damn you are the r/o god.

wish I knew how to do that.Guess I have to buy my damn water.









lol.
[/quote]

its really very simply. You just have to hard wire the r/o to a cold water line and your golden man. There are many "shortcuts" if you dont want to cut lines, the puncture kits are garbage. Tomorrow ill take a pic of how i hard wired the plumbing. I took the lazy mans way out


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ill be patiently waiting for those pics dude.

if its simple enough ill be so happy!


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> What do you all use to mix your salt in? Ive been using 40-50gal rubbermaid containers and they keep springing leaks. Im considering getting one of these 50gal "brute" round trash cans made by rubbermaid. I dont want to keep having to replace these damn containers so im curious to know what your using to mix your salt in. I am looking to hold 40-50gal of water.


USE TRASH CAN'S OR TOAT'S BIG ONES!

ICEMAN!


----------

